# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] sony xperia j κλειδωμένο

## Αποστόλης1

sony xperia j st26i
υπάρχει τρόπος να ξεκλειδώσω την αρχική οθόνη (μοτίβο);;

----------


## katmadas

Με hard reset ξεκλειδωνει.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-vQU8cukbo

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Φάνη σέυχαριστώ τόχω δοκιμάσει και όλους τους συνδυασμούς χωρίς αποτελέσμα  .
Να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν έχει κλειδώσει ακόμα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το μοτίβο και λέω μήπως είναι πιο εύκολο τώρα.

----------


## katmadas

Τι ενοεις οτι με το volume up και το power δεν μπορεις να κανεις ρεσετ?

----------


## takisegio

καντο αναβαθμιση με το pc companion

----------


## windmill82

επισης εαν εξαντλησεις τις προσπαθειες μετα σου ζηταει το gmail password και ΕΑΝ ειναι συνδεμενο στο ιντερνετ ξεκλειδωνει. 
hard reset απο οσο γνωριζω ΔΕΝ κανουν με πληκτρα τα sony

----------


## ioannislab

Με το προγραμμα αναβαθμισεων την ερικσον κ επιλεγοντας να μην διατηρηθουν τα δεδομενα χρηστη θα ξεκλειδωσει. Με συνδιασμους δεν κανει hard reset. Εχεις περασει μηπως  custom rom?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μετά την επιμονή του Φανη ξαναδοκίμασα και μετά από πολεές προσπάθειες (ίσως το +ν να ,μη δουλεύει σωστά) ζητάει  λογ/σμό κλπ , το κινητό είναι του εγγονού μου και βάζει ότι του κατέβει, δεν θυμάτε. Το συγκεκριμένο το λειτουργούσε μέχρι που ξαναέσπασε το τζάμι της οθόνης και το παράτησε και είπα να το ξαναφιάξω.
Το companion απαιτεί ξεκλειδωμα πρώτα, το προγραμμα αναβαθμισεων την ερικσον δεν το δοκίμασα, αν είναι σίγουρο να δοκιμάσω,  δτν έχει περάσει  custom rom.

----------


## kosnireggae

> Μετά την επιμονή του Φανη ξαναδοκίμασα και μετά από πολεές προσπάθειες (ίσως το +ν να ,μη δουλεύει σωστά) ζητάει  λογ/σμό κλπ , το κινητό είναι του εγγονού μου και βάζει ότι του κατέβει, δεν θυμάτε. Το συγκεκριμένο το λειτουργούσε μέχρι που ξαναέσπασε το τζάμι της οθόνης και το παράτησε και είπα να το ξαναφιάξω.
> Το companion απαιτεί ξεκλειδωμα πρώτα, το προγραμμα αναβαθμισεων την ερικσον δεν το δοκίμασα, αν είναι σίγουρο να δοκιμάσω,  δτν έχει περάσει  custom rom.


Δοκιμασε με Adb Ε αν βεβεα ειναι αναμενο το usb ντεμπαγκιν(Εαν δεν ειναι βαλε το κινιτο σε recovery mode)και βρες τους drivers για adb
σε περιπτοση που ειναι κλειδωμενο το και το recovery
αλιως κανε reset οπως ειπαν τα παιδια πανω
αφτες ειναι οι εντομες μεσο adb
adb devices
adb shell
cd data/system
su
rm *.key

----------


## spiroswkd

Με το πρόγραμμα sony update service και κλειστό το τηλέφωνο θα κάνεις αναβαθμιση

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Νίκο το τηλ. είναι κλειστό.
Σπύρο το δοκίμασα αλλά δυστυχώς δεν υποστηρίζεται πλέον(κάτι μήνες) και προτείνει το pc companion 
πάντως σας ευχαριστώ.

----------

